# Sakakawea?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone hitting the bays on Sak yet for pike? I wanted to get out once this spring for a nice C&R fish.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I spoke with a gentleman last night that told me they are projecting the level to drop another 10 feet this summer. Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I heard 12 feet, either way it's getting old. :******:


----------

